# SYLVANIA vs. OSRAM Are They the Same?



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

I'm sure this has been asked before but is the Sylvania SilverStar bulb series the same as the Euro OSRAM SilverStar bulbs?

_Quote »_"The flagship bulb in Osram's range, the Silverstar's 75m figure was only a fraction better than that of arch-rival Philips (right), but it performed significantly better at 50m. Add a price advantage, and the Osram's plus 50 per cent competitor is our Best Buy." - 5 star award. 

thanks.
link to interesting bulb shoutout by AutoExpress >>> http://www.powerbulbs.com/bulbtest/index.htm


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: SYLVANIA vs. OSRAM Are They the Same? (dieseldorf)*

No.
The difference between the Osram and Sylvania Silverstar is the US Sylvania Silverstars are tinted to give you the HID look.
Osram Silverstars are not tinted, so it's 3200K just like stock, but improvement in lumens.
Quick pic of Sylvania Silverstars








(20IndigoBlue02) 


_Modified by GT17V at 1:29 PM 10-9-2003_


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: SYLVANIA vs. OSRAM Are They the Same? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_No.
The difference between the Osram and Sylvania Silverstar is the US Sylvania Silverstars are tinted to give you the HID look.


thanks, Tan...that's a bummer. Don't know why Sylvania feels they need to start with that nonsense.








Oh well, it probably is irrelevant since I need H4 and H1 bulbs and they aren't likely to be available from Sylvania.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

according to Sylvania's website, both H4 (9003) and H1 should be available.
H1 and H7 are recently made available. It's probably easier to order off of the website.
http://orderxenarc.sylvania.co...42848


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

tan, the blue bulbs just aren't for me. Can the SilverStars be ordered without the tint








Also, does a 9003 bulb definitely fit an H4 ecode headlamp? I didn't realize you could interchange like that.
thanks.


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (dieseldorf)*

OK, I just phoned Sylvania and at least the girl was honest enough to admit the bulbs are not the same. (why would I have expected anything different







)
She also confessed the bulbs here do have that blue tint and less lumens than the OSRAM counterpart. She did mention the OSRAM bulbs could have signficantly better illumination in the foreground.
ok, powerbulbs, here I come...


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (dieseldorf)*

dorf - not to pee in your diesel, but (i'm pretty sure that) i have the silverstars. the lighting is MUCH better than stock, even with the stock NA headlamps.
i would never put any lights in my car that are tinted blue, trust me








from the driver's seat, there is brighter light in a much more usable pattern. looking at the car from far away next to the stock lights (my buddy's jetta), and they just look 'whiter' (rather than cheezy blue) by comparison.
so on second thought, maybe i have the orsam ones. i'll have to check the box, they just don't look blue at all.


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (paul_shark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul_shark* »_dorf - not to pee in your diesel, but (i'm pretty sure that) i have the silverstars. the lighting is MUCH better than stock, even with the stock NA headlamps.
i would never put any lights in my car that are tinted blue, trust me








from the driver's seat, there is brighter light in a much more usable pattern. looking at the car from far away next to the stock lights (my buddy's jetta), and they just look 'whiter' (rather than cheezy blue) by comparison.
so on second thought, maybe i have the orsam ones. i'll have to check the box, they just don't look blue at all.

bro-tha, don't you be peeing in or on my diesel








Paul, where did you purchase the bulbs?...that should answer the question.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (dieseldorf)*

This topic has some recent discussion here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1043274 
Mike


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (mhackett)*

thanks for the link, Mike. I may check out the euro version..certainly not the domestic Sylvanias.


_Modified by dieseldorf at 6:33 PM 10-9-2003_


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (mhackett)*

I got the NA Silverstars and they don't look blue at all to me. And I can most definitely tell the difference between them and the stock bulbs. Good difference in light output.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VikingVR6GTI)*

I can imagine they look pretty brightly white when lit. The problem is they achieve that by filtering the naturally yellow-biased halogen light through the blue coating. It results in less output than if the coating was not there. That's the problem with them.
Besides which, they apparently have a really short lifetime, as they are being run extra-hot to try to make up for some of the loss from the coating.
Mike


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (mhackett)*

Here is the web site link for the Silverstars.
http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm 
Can anyone point to a link with info on the performance of the eurp Osrams?
FYI - The Silverstars are 4000K.


_Modified by Stealth Car at 7:18 PM 10-12-2003_


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Stealth Car)*

sorry i took so long to reply dorf.. i got the bulbs at autozone (gulp) so that should answer our question.
how are they working?


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (paul_shark)*

Paul, H1 and H4 Silverstars were ordered yesterday from UK so I probably won't see them 'til the end of next week.


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

Its brighter, but not by much. That, or I expected too much.


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*faster than a speeding bullet !*

WOW, talk about fast service from the UK !!


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: faster than a speeding bullet ! (dieseldorf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the OSRAM SilverStars!
(I've got a set of H1 Philips VisionPlus for sale







)


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: faster than a speeding bullet ! (dieseldorf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieseldorf* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the OSRAM SilverStars!
(I've got a set of H1 Philips VisionPlus for sale







)

which car did you put them in... is the headlamp stock NA spec or e-code?
glad you like them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: faster than a speeding bullet ! (paul_shark)*

I may be the only one that care... or ignorant (as i am new... got my car few weeks ago)
are the sylvannia silverstar legal??? I reside in Toronto, Ontario. TIA


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: faster than a speeding bullet ! (mojof1)*

Sylvania SilverStars are legal, but Osram SilverStars are better (no coating, no blue tint, just good bright lights. Daniel Stern's site is great for buying Osrams AND for learning a little about lights and color as related to driving around in the dark. http://lighting.mbz.org/


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: faster than a speeding bullet ! (Gern_Blanston)*

i have the sylvania silverstars and it does have a blue tint on them, but seems brighter (whiter) than the stock ones that i had in the car
heres a pic that i just took (pic might suck, didnt use camera for a long time)








hope this helps out


----------

